# Eclipse Startfehler



## Patrick Kamin (10. März 2004)

Hi Leute, hab mir gerade unter WinXP die neuesten Versionen des Java SDK, Eclipse und  Eclipse Visual Editor besorgt. Nach wildem herumkopieren der Plugin Ordner, wollte ich Eclipse starten und bekomme nun folgende Fehlermeldung.
Weiß jemand, was hier schief läuft?

Vielen Dank schon im vorraus

Gruß Patrick

Folgender Fehlercode steht in der Log-Datei von Eclipse



> !SESSION ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> !ENTRY org.eclipse.core.launcher 4 0 Mrz 10, 2004 18:12:56.98
> !MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:
> !STACK
> ...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2004)

Hallo!

Diesen Fehler hatte ich seltsamerweise auch schon ...

Lösung:
(Eclipse 2.1.2)

Im Verzeichnis:
%eclipsehome%\plugins\org.eclipse.swt.win32_2.1.2\os\win32\x86
findest du die Datei:
swt-win32-2135.dll

DIese einfach ins %win_inst%/sytsem32
und ins %JRE_HOME%/bin  und %JRE_HOME%/lib 
Verzeichnis kopieren.

Das sollte es gewesen sein.
Falls du dann später noch etwas mit SWT ausserhalb von Eclipse herumspielen solttest kannst du noch die Datei swt.jar aus dem Verzeichnis
%eclipse_home%\plugins\org.eclipse.swt.win32_2.1.2\ws\win32
nach %JRE_HOME%_lib  bzw. %j2sdk_home%/lib kopieren.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Patrick Kamin (11. März 2004)

*-*

Hallo Tom,
hab die Version 2.1.3 und dort befindet sich keine .dll Datei, sondern nur eine .lib
Ansonsten ist der Aufbau des Dateinamens so wie du schon geschrieben hast.

Hab dann probiert die .lib Datei in die genannten Ordner zu kopieren, hat aber nichts gebracht.

Vielleicht fällt dir ja noch was ein.

Danke
Gruß


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. März 2004)

Hallo!

Warum lädst du dir denn die Version 2.1.3 runter? Zieh dir die Version 2.1.2 dann passiert dir sowas nicht ... vielleicht ist die 2.1.3 ja noch etwas zu buggy ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Patrick Kamin (12. März 2004)

*-*

Hatte nichts davon gelesen, dass die 2.1.3 Version noch Fehler enthällt. Hab nun alles auf Basis der 2.1.2 eingerichtet und läuft einwandfrei. 

Danke nochmal für die Info, Tom.

Schönen Tag und schönes We

Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## Javahnsinn (15. April 2004)

*SWT-blablabla.dll*

Hi,
die dll-Datei liegt hier:

%eclipse-home%\plugins\org.eclipse.swt.win32_2.1.3\os\win32\x86

Die ist aber versteckt, in der Ordneransicht " alle Dateien anzeigen" aktivieren - voilà.

die Datei muß nach %JAVA_HOME%\jre\bin kopiert erden, dann wird die "native library" ohne Probleme gefunden. Dort findet sich schließlich auch die "awt.dll"

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------

